# DU Real Broadband



## Mattuk (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi, 

I was just wondering if anyone is having the same problem as me with DU, i applied to upgrade my internet connection on the 12th August from 8mbs to 24mbs I received a text on the 29th August to say it has been activated but it definetlt isnt't i have spoken to them on the phone numerous times and the only reply i get is that it has been activated, has anyone else had the same problem? 

Thanks 

Matt


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

just had my 1mb upgraded to 8mb and all appears fine thus far.

i assume you have gone to Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test to test your speed?


----------



## JoeW1075 (Dec 29, 2009)

I, too, was told the 12th and only yesterday did the speed actually increase. Remember to try resetting your modem. I have been doing that daily for the last two weeks (to no avail), but it finally did change yesterday.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I had the same problem. I was using a static IP, and it remained at 8mbps, with a dynamic IP I got my 24mbps. When I figured this out, I sent them a mail. They fixed the problem in about 3 days. 

Also, when you use speedtest.net, I find that Qatar gives you more accurate results.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

You need to keep emailing them.

I've had various customer issues with them and found that calling them repeating the same thing over a period of one month didn't do much.

Email exchanges may take 24-48 hours but I found it was more effective than a month's worth of calls, and they'll call you so you don't have to wait 20 mins on hold every phonecall.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Can someone please help me! I have recently tried to upgrade broadband services with DU from 256kbps to 8mbps. I submitted this request online on Sept 14 and received a confirmation email stating:

"Thank you for booking our new Talk, Surf and Watch(du TV) package. Your selected Real Broadband package will be activated starting 07-11-2010 (tentative). You will receive a confirmation email once your package is activated. Your other subscriptions and Pay TV packages will remain unchanged."

They wont upgrade until Nov. 7 (2 months)!! This must be a joke. What can I do?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Call and ask for the manager. DO not take no for an answer.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> Can someone please help me! I have recently tried to upgrade broadband services with DU from 256kbps to 8mbps. I submitted this request online on Sept 14 and received a confirmation email stating:
> 
> "Thank you for booking our new Talk, Surf and Watch(du TV) package. Your selected Real Broadband package will be activated starting 07-11-2010 (tentative). You will receive a confirmation email once your package is activated. Your other subscriptions and Pay TV packages will remain unchanged."
> 
> They wont upgrade until Nov. 7 (2 months)!! This must be a joke. What can I do?


Go into one of their showrooms and get the manager to deal with you, Dubai Mall is a good one (well as good as DU can get). She will tell you at first that all she can do is e-mail a request but keep arguing with her and she will back down.
:boxing::boxing:


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jynxgirl/Wandabug

Haha, i should bring you two with me. Then I'm sure that it will get resolved.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is very unfortunate but being nice and sitting back just going along and expecting everyone to be treated equally and in the same way (ie - everyone in order being turned on in a reasonable amount of time, or someone who comes in today and does screams gets turned on today and you who signed up a few days ago, wait a month and a half) is just not how this place works. 

Customer service is a concept that you just have to completely forget.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> It is very unfortunate but being nice and sitting back just going along and expecting everyone to be treated equally and in the same way (ie - everyone in order being turned on in a reasonable amount of time, or someone who comes in today and does screams gets turned on today and you who signed up a few days ago, wait a month and a half) is just not how this place works.
> 
> Customer service is a concept that you just have to completely forget.


that is true i had same issues i went over there being nice but the only thing i was getting was the same response they get in their 2 day course. i've escaleted the issue and someone will call you. it was only when i went there and was angry and furious that hte manager dealt with it straight away. the stupid thing was that i was without any service for 7 days and it took someone just 3 minutes over the phone to fix it...

that is what i call focusing on the customer....


----------

